# My budgie doesn't seem well.



## Sansriti (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I am new here and would love if someone could help me out with some information to help my little Skittie.

She seemed fine sometime back, but yesterday as I was playing with her, I noticed that one of her nostrils was smaller than the other one. I am not sure how to go about it as we don't have an avian vet nearby.


----------



## ButterflyLordet (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum! I see what you mean by one nare being smaller, but as far as I can tell this is just how she was born. Keep an eye on it and if anything develops then I would begin to grow concerned xx


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The nostril can in fact start to close when getting clogged up and also when the area starts to swell.
Have you been noticing any wet sneezes on your budgie and does she have heavier, laboured breathing (pronounced tail bob)?

Given the information you have given about your other budgie that got sick and ended up passing away, if Tweety was missing feathers around the eye and the area was inflamed, then she could have had a serious respiratory infection or sinus infection.
Tweety may very well have passed the illness to Skittie.
If all of 3 budgies are currently housed together, it would be best to quarantine Skittie in hopes that the illness hasn't yet been spread onto all of your budgies.

I also don't have an avian vet in my town and have to travel long distance with my birds whenever it's needed.
It would truly be in Skittie's (and the rest of your flock) best interests to have her seen by a qualified avian vet professional for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan. Depending on the outcome your whole flock may very well need to be medicated if they have been in full contact with Tweety.

I hope all goes with Skittie and your flock.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We have several members here from India. One of the things that is challenging seems to be the fact there are few Avian Vets in your country.

Because of this, you will want to do as much research as you can and learn as much about budgies and the best practices for their care so you can provide your little ones with the best possible life. 

We have a member in India who has done this and has developed a great relationship with a regular vet. With the member's research and the vet's collaboration, they have found ways of providing care for her budgie that she would have not been able to manage otherwise.

DR.Yuvraj Kaginkar, Mumbai
9833522077

LIST OF VETS IN INDIA: DELHI

Animal Hospitals, Birds Hospitals, Veterinary Health Centers

Best wishes*


----------



## Sansriti (Oct 18, 2016)

Thank you all for a quick response.
The breathing seems normal and I haven't noticed any wet sneezes as yet. They all are playing actively.

I also took them all to a bird hospital today, the doctor says nothing to worry about.

Though he has still given some basic vitamins and a medicine for liver for a few days, just in case.

Will keep them under close observation though.

PS: have attached Skittie's pic when I got her. Somehow the nare seems okay here.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skittle is a very cute little budgie! 

Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Sansriti (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi all,
I am back, with just a little info and a question.

We are planning to let go of our little friends. I mean let them be free with other birds. There is a small forest area where there are a lot of little birds, I'm sure they will make new friends there.

Just need to know if it is a good idea.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No -- please do NOT set your budgies free in the wild. 
Why would you even consider doing so? Your budgies are not equipped to survive outdoors.

If you are unable to care properly for your budgies, you are much better off to rehome them to someone who can take care of them and give them to a safe and loving home.

If you are unable to do that, you can always take them to a zoo or an Animal Rescue Center.*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I completely agree with Faerybee.
Having been born in captivity, your budgies have not learned the skills needed to survive in the wild. There are far too many dangers to them from predators, food supply, skills needed to survive and poisonous plants, weather etc.

Please please find them a good home instead.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Setting a pet bird free to fend off for itself on the wild should* never* be an option for very obvious reasons which have already been stated.

It's truly unfortunate that you seem to be so overwhelmed by your budgies to even consider such a drastic measure.
The best option you have in terms of giving your flock the best chance at a happy life would be to find them a good, loving home with owners who are responsible and experienced in taking care of pet birds and of catering to all of their needs, including medical ones.
This is exactly why a new pet bird owner should not jump into getting multiple birds without having a good grasp of the species beforehand, it is to prevent situations like this one.

I'm wishing your flock all the best.


----------



## Sansriti (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone, that was the reason why i posted here before doing anything.

To be honest I really don't want to let them go either, as I do understand that it is not safe for them. But I do feel the need to provide them with the best care possible as for me they are not only birds, they are a part of my family and we do really really love them.

Zoos here will not be the best option as they are closed due to bird flu.

And as for the bird hospitals here, they take care of the little injured bird and free them once completly healed.

Would appreciate any other suggestions that may help me in keeping my lil feathered friends with me.


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Post an ad on craigslist or any other similar site, offering them to a good home. I'm sure someone will take them.
Please do NOT release them. That is a very irresponsible thing to do as a pet owner. You wouldn't just drop a puppy or a kitten off in the forest, would you?
I don't mean to sound harsh but this is very serious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansriti (Oct 18, 2016)

Update..

I am keeping my 3 with me not letting them go, no matter what people around me say.

So yyaayy...more time with my lil birdies... 

Sorry for being such an idiot..
And many thanks for all the info n help..

PS: Rokko, Skittie n Rio say hello to all (chirp chirp)


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad you have realised that letting your budgies go is not a good idea. :hug: 

If you hear people saying that or wanting to do it, you should tell them what the others have mentioned above, that they cannot survive for long without the proper food, temperature and housing. 

I look forward to seeing more of Rio, Rokko and Skittle soon!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm concerned about the fate of your birds if the other "people around you" whom I suppose means members of your family, do not agree with your decision.

In my personal opinion, at this point it time it would be best for the budgies for you to find them a safe and loving home with someone that has the means to care for them properly.

If you do choose to keep them with you, then it is very important you learn as much as possible about the best practices for caring for budgies for their optimum health and well-being. Once you've started learning, you can begin teaching friends and family as well. Change in any society begins one person at a time.

I recommend you read ALL of the Budgie Articles and the Stickies at the top of each section of the forum.

Best wishes.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm glad you've taken into account all that has been said here, and have decided you do want to keep your budgies. I agree with FaeryBee's post above, and I'm also afraid that the other people involved with your decision will not agree, which will cause problems. I think the best course of action would be to rehome them to a pet owner who will be responsible for their wellbeing if there is a disagreement in your household about keeping or not keeping the birds. As stated on the first page, if they are released into the wild, it would only be a matter of time before their demise.


----------



## Sansriti (Oct 18, 2016)

Good news guys!!

Skittie's health has improved significantly in the past few days, she is not idle now, and her nare seems to have opened up a little more than before.

Now on to some vitamins fo them all in a few days!!

Will post a pic soon..
Thanks for all the support..

Cheers!!!??


----------

